# Probleme mit NEC DVD-Brenner



## RalfHeinz (16. November 2004)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe einen 4x DVD-Brenner von NEC und seit einigen Tagen hat der auf einmal Probleme mit CD und DVD Rohlingen, die er vor einigen Tagen noch ohne Probleme lesen konnte..
Bei den CD-Rohlingen muss ich die Schublade "100x" auf und zu machen, bis der erkennt, dass da ein Rohling im Laufwerk ist. (Keine Ahnung welche Rohlinge das sind... ist ne Spindel ohne Aufsruck)
Bei den DVD Rohlingen erkennt der zwar, dass ein Rohling im Laufwerk ist, aber sobald ich einen Brennvorgang starte (Nero), bricht der den sofort wieder ab. (Rohling: ETERNITY DVD+R 4x)

Weiß einer was ich da machen kann?


----------



## Ultraflip (17. November 2004)

falls Garantie drauf ist ---> einschicken und Dir einen neuen schicken lassen ... klingt wirklich nach Hardwarefehler ...


----------



## RalfHeinz (17. November 2004)

Wird mir wohl nix anderes übrig bleiben. Wird auch immer schlimmer, der hat sogar teilweise bei "neu" gekauften CDs Probleme. Naja, trotzdem Danke


----------

